# 1941 Miss America



## Boris (Nov 30, 2013)

My friend Ed (zedsn) asked me to post  before and after photos of his nearly completed Elgin Miss America. I'm sure that he'll be happy to field all questions, and accept any compliments that you may have.


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 30, 2013)

That has to be one of the best looking girls bikes,are those the original colors? Nice


----------



## OldRider (Nov 30, 2013)

That's beautiful, love the color!


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Nov 30, 2013)

Love this bike and how very nice of you to post it for him!


----------



## mike j (Dec 1, 2013)

That bike is absolutely stunning. Very nice period color combo.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 1, 2013)

I want to know who did his seat, absolutely stunning job on the whole thing its beautiful!

Nick.


----------



## zedsn (Dec 1, 2013)

I was lucky enough to find an original Miss America seat. The pan is a little wider than the conventional girls elgin seat. The paint colors are not original but this is what I wanted to do the bike in. Took a few years to find all of the parts to finish her up.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 1, 2013)

*Nice Job!!!*

I ran into one of these this past summer and had no idea what it was. Of course it was missing the very hard to find dual headlights which, would have persuaded made me to buy it for myself. 
It is a cool and graceful looking bike....not a tanklight but, damn close.

Very nice job!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2013)

A nice looking bike. Add a couple of Elgin decals and a bunch of pin striping and call it a day! I've got a couple of these in the resto que myself. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Dec 1, 2013)

WOW. What a gorgeous bike. I love the colors. I have always loved those Miss America's. I had one years ago that needed restoration. I sold it because I just had too many projects. I have been sorry ever since.  Very nice job.


----------



## zedsn (Dec 1, 2013)

If you enlarge the photos she is full of pinstripes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2013)

zedsn said:


> If you enlarge the photos she is full of pinstripes.




Ah now I see them! Nice looking bike in an unusual color scheme. My original bike is maroon and white and so far everyone I've seen restored to original is that color combo. One of my bikes is a promotional model (single Delta front loader) which was only offered in deep blue. The other is a regular MA which I think I am going to do in either the two tone blue or green. V/r Shawn


----------



## zedsn (Dec 1, 2013)

The next step is to put a pair of signal pedals on her and finish up the lighting but I don't think that the horn or lights will ever work but the wiring is there.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 1, 2013)

Beautiful bike Ed! The Miss America is one on my want-list also!


----------



## TammyN (Dec 1, 2013)

zedsn said:


> I was lucky enough to find an original Miss America seat. The pan is a little wider than the conventional girls elgin seat. The paint colors are not original but this is what I wanted to do the bike in. Took a few years to find all of the parts to finish her up.




Beautiful bike! Did you do the painting yourself?


----------



## zedsn (Dec 1, 2013)

Mike Burden from Lima Ohio was kind enough to paint her for me.


----------

